

Sequoia's Investment Memo on YouTube - milesgrimshaw
http://milesgrimshaw.com/sequoia-investment-memo/

======
doublerebel
Really neat to see the investor "pitch" for YouTube. While founders have their
passions about ideas, the VC goes straight to the business fundamentals.

Also interesting how many features YouTube's infrastructure had already
implemented at that scale.

Are there legal reasons more of these investment memos are not made public?
Would it open the investors up to any liabilities?

~~~
subdane
There is a potential liability in there, Reid Hoffman an investor in Flickr
which is noted as a competitor, discloses internal flickr strategy.

